# Finished off UKC Title,



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

Windsor got his show championship in July, now time for grand champion. We need one more 3, 4, 5 point major to be AKC Champion. Going to rest and relax except for duck herding that's next on our list to complete.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

that's another wowza! congratulations!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. Did you get some pictures form his last win? Even more fun though, would be pictures or a video of duck herding. I have never seen a miniature working ducks. I don't see why not because size has nothing to do with it. Best of luck on picking up your major.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Way to go! How lovely.


----------



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

*duck herding*



Charmed said:


> Congratulations. Did you get some pictures form his last win? Even more fun though, would be pictures or a video of duck herding. I have never seen a miniature working ducks. I don't see why not because size has nothing to do with it. Best of luck on picking up your major.


He has two that I work him on They where raised together so Windsor love to run them back to there pen that Imadefor the two ducks. So all his duck herding is practice until he gets it right. Windsor likes to run them to the creek and chance them out after he gets soak he knows that he will get a bath to get the creek water and fish smell out of his fur. I have close to 2 hours of video of him herding his ducks, but we need to get four more duck as it take a herd of 6 ducks to herd under UKC and AKC. video will be coming over the weekend. along with more show pics.:


----------

